# POD sites that allow all over (large) designs



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

I have joined several sites (POD) and opened stores on zazzle, cafe press etc. but you are so limited on the size of your design. Does anyone know of a site where a designer can really create more of an all over print or design? Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

How big are you looking for?

NodBod.com does all over printing, but it's not going to be inexpensive.

Usually the all over/oversized prints you see in stores or in fashion lines are done via screen printing, which isn't done "on demand", which is why you don't usually see it in Print on Demand places.


----------



## CRUM6178 (Apr 29, 2006)

The biggest i've seen so far is at www.skreened.com. They do 11" x 17"


----------



## Pane (Dec 22, 2008)

I do not think there are any out there as most POD companies use DTG printers and none are made to print all-over as far as I know. 

But if there is anyone out there that knows about any please let us know because I have been looking for such for a while!


----------



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks I will definitely check that out!


----------



## jtannerc (Aug 20, 2008)

that nodbod.com site is pretty great. I may check it out more. Thanks for the link.


----------

